

The Threat of Creativity - currysausage
http://orderedlist.com/blog/the-threat-of-creativity/

======
bewatson
I think this is a little off. Creativity is vital throughout the process of
design, as is discipline and truly understanding problem. It is a process of
first understanding the problem, then creating solutions, and finally
narrowing down the solutions and executing them. Creativity and discipline go
hand in hand throughout, and as a designer you should be able to both execute
well and create well with both of which being optimized by a deep
understanding of the problem. It's a cycle

------
mattgreenrocks
Although focused on design, it is every bit as applicable when coding.

